# Scan protection



## AndrewWilliam (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there such thing as protecting against scanning? I know documents have a watermark of sorts that's invisible when your just reading over a document, but copies of it get marked with a logo or some text. Can this be done on prints?


----------



## KmH (Dec 21, 2010)

The only thing that can discourage unauthorized scanning is a textured print.

The texture can make the scanned prints look bad.


----------



## Destin (Dec 21, 2010)

Not to my knowledge, unless you want to watermark prints. However, they can't have them scanned at the store to make copies if you put a copyright back print on it. So print your company name, or website on the back. Or just "do not copy" and it *should* prevent them from being able to get professional scanned copies made at a lab


----------



## AndrewWilliam (Dec 21, 2010)

I knew the texture trick could help and may be what I do. I'll see if my lab can print that on the back of the print too.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

> I'll see if my lab can print that on the back of the print too.


Some professional photo paper already has that type of message printed on the back.  For example, my lab uses Kodak Professional paper it says 'Do Not Copy' and a few other things on it.  

You could also get a stamp made up, with your information and a copyright notice etc.


----------



## peterhollins (Dec 23, 2010)

hi all
Peter here form Australia.
the problem I have is so many people have good quality scanners at home and they simply only scan the photo side and ignore whats on the back. i have lost heaps of photos this way. they buy a small size print and then take it home and scan it. i stopped it for a while by removing 6x4 prints from my price list but you can buy portable scanners now that will do up to A4


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 24, 2010)

I think even Mpix has an option to print on the back. You can include your website address so people know exactly where to go if they want more prints.


----------



## Destin (Dec 24, 2010)

You can't really stop them from scanning them at home. My answer would be to just up my prices to compensate. So many photographers are handing out cd's with the images on them now that people just assume they get the printing rights to a photo when they hire a photographer now.


----------

